

What an Instant-Edu Machine might do to Education - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2011/what-an-instant-edu-machine-might-do-to-education/

======
sixtofour
The title made me think of an education appliance, not a brain uploader. That
machine in my mind then moved to a cloud resource of K through N
updating/update-able/customizable curriculum, with pointers to resources from
the curriculum.

Not the Kahn Academy, that would be a resource pointed to from the curriculum.

I've thought about this before, Kahn and OCW et al. are too hard to navigate
when taken together, and individually they're spotty, not least because each
course/lesson varies based on how much love its meat-space originator gives
it. I've felt like I wanted to review as much open courseware as possible and
put together either long or broad curriculum based on interests and goals.

The What Your Nth Grader Needs to Know series is something like what I'm
thinking about.

